# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI software version 1.2.0.358 released  29 March, 2016

## mohamed73

*▼ Changes in this version: ▼*
 eMMC ToolBox changes: 
ADD: eMMC Directory Structures changed (based by Brand) 
Directory migration will be performed once, backup the old data is moved to sub dir “Others” 
ADD: NVIDIA tegra partition support 
ADD: eMMC product name definition updated 
ADD: “+” button in product name selection to add custom (undefined) eMMC product name 
ADD: eMMC ISP pictures collected from users 
Download UFI_emmc-isp-pictures-pkg.7z and extract to UFI install path (C:\UFI) 
ADD: “Remove Google Account” function within’ User Partition tab 
ADD: “Remove User Lock” function within’ User Partition tab 
ADD: Detailed Health Status for Micron eMMC 
ADD: Added 8192KiB option to RPMB size for Change boot size function 
BUGFIX: ISP routine improved 
And some other bugfix and improvements  
Android ToolBox changes: 
ADD: ASUS Intel Moorefield debrick support for phones with “New eMMC” or “New Soc” (ZE550ML,ZE551ML,ZX551ML) 
Watch the video here 
ADD: KDZ file support for new LGE phones 
Please note that for now it will only work with new KDZ file format for new phones (D295 an soon) 
ADD: “BL info” to read the bootloader lock status 
ADD: “BL unlock” to unlock bootloader 
You may still need to provide correct unlock code for some devices 
ADD: “Erase efs before write” option within Imei Tool for Qualcomm platform 
This will erase modemst1 and modemst2 before write process, make sure to select “ADB device” instead of Qualcomm Diag 
ADD: Qualcomm imei write function improved 
BUGFIX: Huawei APP file parsing improved 
And some other bugfix and improvements  
Support Files changes: 
– Over 600 GB compressed files uploaded to the support servers 
– Added US and Indonesia server 
– Users may select preferred server 
–  Featuring easy download, user may download the file package available  at support server from brand and file selection within’ the specifictab 
– Autosave Unfinished downloads so you can easily resume next time when app loaded(you may disable this from settings)
  Download the full setup الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].

----------


## erada123

مشاكيييير لجهودكم الجبارة

----------

